# Drainangerohr als Teichüberlauf und Regenwasserentsorgung



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mein Teich wird von Dachregenwasser gespeißt. Dadurch läuft der Teich über und durch mein bewußt löcherigen Bachlauf versickert es irgendwann. Desweiteren habe ich noch mehr Dächer, wo ich nicht weiß wohin mit dem Wasser (Außer in die Sickergrube).

Jetzt meine überlegung:

Durch alle Beete, Blumenbeete usw. Trainagerohr legen und von unten gießen. Der postitive Nebeneffekt beim Teichwasser wird das Düngen sein. 

Die Frage ist: Verstopft das Ganze ständig?  Man kann ja Vorfiltern und dann ab ins Drainagerohr.

Und die 2. Frage ist wird das zu viel Wasser? 

Nach langen Trockenperioden und einsetzenden Starkregen habe ich festgestellt, dass die Oberfläche Nass ist und einen Spatenstich teifer ist alles trocken. Wenn jetzt die Sonne scheint ist alles wieder trocken und der Sprenger muß ran. Wenn ich von unten gieße verdunstet nix und der Sprenger kann im Regal bleiben?

Grüße


Thomas


----------



## matzeed7 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drainangerohr als Teichüberlauf und Regenwasserentsorgung*

vielleicht kann man das ganze erst mal mit einem einfachen Graben testen. Dieser kann sich ja dann durch die Beete schlängeln!

MFG Matze


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drainangerohr als Teichüberlauf und Regenwasserentsorgung*

Hallo Matze, 

mit dem Bach durch die Beete funktioniert ganz sicher. 

An meinem alten Teich mußte ich enorm viel Wasser wechseln (war im Wald) und habe versucht dieses mit allen möglichen Arten von Sprengern loszuwerden. Der Erfolg war immer, dass ich die Sprenger nach kurzer Zeit entsorgen konnte und man immer prüfen mußte, ob die Düsen noch offen sind. Das funktioniert nicht. 

Da ich gerade die Terrasse baue und das Wasser auch noch weg muß war meine 1. Überlegung einfach 1 Loch, Gefälle, Kies rein, Dachrinne rein und fertig. 

Nun ist es doch aber Schade das Wasser was man ab und an kostenfrei geliefert bekommt so nutzlos versickern zu lassen. 

Sammeln will ich übrigens nicht mehr, da ich ein paar Meter tiefer das Sandgefilterte Wasser aus dem Brunnen holen kann. 

Da dann die Dachfläche die Terassenfläche und die Beetfläche in das Drainagerohr laufen, weiß ich nicht ob das Ganze dauerhaft funktioniert. 

Wenn es funktioniert würde ich warscheinlich das Hauswasserwerk daran anschließen und nur noch so gießen. Es verdunstet nichts, das Wasser kommt bei den Wurzeln an usw. Also müßte es eine effektivere Metode sein den Garten zu bewässern. 

Meine aktuelle Idee ist, alle Wege durch die Beete mit Kies und Drainagerohr auszustatten. Somit liegt es relativ weit oben und links und rechts die Pflanzen sollten gut versorgt werden. 

Sollte sich das Ganze zusetzen könnte man es relativ einfach aus dem Kies ziehen und reinigen oder ersetzen. (Dies sollte aber nicht jede Woche passieren). 

Grüße

Thomas


----------

